# Candle box w/ coloured glass



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

This was a proof of concept for me, been wanting to make one for a while. I used cedar strapping from home depot, plus a spare piece of cedar for the tops and bottom. I used a slotted cutter for the glass grooves, was the first thing I cut on my new router table. Next time I'd make them a little looser, one of the panes of glass cracked the first time I lit the candle up, from expansion! (Still looks nice though.)  My girlfriend is into stained glass, she helped me cut the panes. I used my router table as a jointer to smooth the sides (worked really well, first time!), and I plunge routed the top out after having no luck with my little saw.


Candle box by bobbotron1, on Flickr


----------

